# What is the rarest cigar you own?



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm just curious to hear what some of the BOTLs here have tucked away for that real special occasion.

I don't really have any "rare" cigars. I guess the rarest one I own is the Drac, since it was a limited release. Though its not really that rare yet.

Sooooo.... Whatcha got?


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't really have anything all that rare. I do have a Drac also, so I guess that would be it.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I dont really have anything rare. Probably the most unique cigar I have is the DE Medusa.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

2004 Forbidden X
2005 Opus X Scorpio


These aren't extrodinarily rare, just not available everywhere but you can find them.

a 1926 El Producto that the cello is so yellow and brittle, it could crumble. It's getting smoked on my 35th b-day when the cigar is 85 years old unless I make it wait till my 50th when it will be 100.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

scottw said:


> a 1926 El Producto that the cello is so yellow and brittle, it could crumble. It's getting smoked on my 35th b-day when the cigar is 85 years old unless I make it wait till my 50th when it will be 100.


Holy crap! Where'd you get that from and what's it worth? Sounds like you're gonna have a real special birthday!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have an old Oliva red banded classic ole' somewhere in the bottom of my humidor. It was gifted to me about 5yrs ago by a dear friend, and I've held on to it ever since.


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

scottw said:


> 2004 Forbidden X
> 2005 Opus X Scorpio
> 
> These aren't extrodinarily rare, just not available everywhere but you can find them.
> ...


Wow wow, very nice indeed...

As for me, I only have a tin of Ashton Mini's (5/10) from 1995 <--- the cello had a shade of yellow on it. hehe


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Tat T-110 1 cigar out of 5000, wished I had a lot more.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Custome rolled salamones and a 85 old emuri zigarren cigar


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Not that it is all that rare. You can find them but they are pricey.

*Cuban Davidoff Chateau Mouton Rothschild*


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have 2 Tat T110s left and I have 5 Tat SW Maddies, Both only 5000 made.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

My Padron 80th's... not rare in the sense that you cant get them, but not many people have them.

I guess any of my CC's would be considered semi rare since again not generally widely available.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Im a old Noob with an OpusX Perfecxion No. 4 
Im sure many have them but that was the most expensive stick I have ever bought @ $17.
I have a Gurkha Beauty and Titan that retail for around $30ea but I didn't pay that for them.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Holy crap! Where'd you get that from and what's it worth? Sounds like you're gonna have a real special birthday!


It was gifted to me and I have no idea what its worth. I saw a pic of the box it came from and it's pretty cool.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Fonesca Cadete? from Shuckins

and 

MonteCristo Platinum La Baie from Smelvis

Fine BOTL!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I have 2 Cohiba Sublime EL 2004...I cant wait to try


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a handful of a private label smoke that a friend had made for himself. I'm not sure if he would approve of me giving any details but they were made at a very reputable tabacalera and they are also pretty damn good. 

Apart from that, nothing really. I went through that phase a few years ago where I paid way too much for ultra-rare cigars. Nowadays if I'll think about whether to smoke it for more than a few seconds, I won't buy it. Does that make any sense? lol.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Tat black, still haven't found the right time to smoke it.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

I found a Fuente Hemingway Between the lines about 3 years ago haven't seen any since, I'm saving it for some unknown occasion. beyond that I would say an assortment of the opus x and anejos.


----------



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

My rarest would have to be Don Arturo Gran Anniversario or 4 year old padron 26's


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Opus X from shuckins


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

2004 Forbidden X
Tatuaje Boris
Tatuaje Drac


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Half a box of Oliva V Maduros. Not super rare, but when I asked around at all my local B&Ms that carry Oliva they all claimed to have never heard of them, which makes me assume they kept them for themselves or members. I was able to find a few at a local liquor store that has a decent humidor.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I have one Cohiba left of the bunch I got from a country that shall remain unnamed. Best cigar I've ever had, hands down.

Been saving the last one for a special occasion, but I'm thinking I might just go ahead and smoke it, since you never know what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## kuzi16 (Apr 23, 2008)

i have a montecristo Cigare des Artes

an ashton VSG round

i have a few Anejos from '06

'06 GoF

08 and 09 V maduro.


----------



## phresh (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a VSG (round) and an Anejo that are pretty old. I've had both cigars in my humi for over 8 years. Just waitin for that special occasion.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't bring myself to smoke these. They are from WWII Germany.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

n3uka said:


> Can't bring myself to smoke these. They are from WWII Germany.


Wow. Is there a story behind those guys?


----------



## JohnnySmokestar (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a Double Corona Opus X. I'm guessing that's not so rare. I have an Anejo I think from last year. I'm not sure of the number, but I'll ask the store owner who GAVE it to me what number it is. I have 8 Rocky Patel Winter 2009 that has been discontinued. They're hard to find.

-Smokestar


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I have several Opus x's but it seems everybody and there brother has one even know they're a limited release cigar.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Opux X Love Story
Opus X Princessa D
Fuente Sand Shark
Opus X LBMF


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

Not sure how rare they are, but I have about 6 cigars left from the original release of the Frank Sinatra cigars. 

Paul


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

JohnnySmokestar said:


> I have a Double Corona Opus X. I'm guessing that's not so rare. I have an Anejo I think from last year. I'm not sure of the number, but I'll ask the store owner who GAVE it to me what number it is. I have 8 Rocky Patel Winter 2009 that has been discontinued. They're hard to find.
> 
> -Smokestar


I recently smoked an Opus DC and it was awesome. From 06 it was.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Not that it is all that rare. You can find them but they are pricey.
> 
> *Cuban Davidoff Chateau Mouton Rothschild*


So you were the one that put that in the winnig pot for the newb contest i won back in the day!!!! I still haven't smoked it, and from the looks of what you say, it is going to have to stay in the humi for a much more important occasion.
As far as my own stuff, I have a 99 hoyo du roi from what Shuckins bombed me with. Does that count? Oh, and also a shark!


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

2 Drac
2 Boris
1 2008 BBMF


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't have any rare sticks right now. I smoked my last Anejo a few days ago. One good thing 'tis the season; so, hopefully I can resupply in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a Yaquiba from Haiti. So rare that none of you own one!
(for a price, you can join the club!)


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

None...I think I'm coming down with a case of cigar envy.


Those are my principles, and if you don't like them...well I have others. Groucho


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a tin of Opus X Perfection No. 2's, some Padrons (80,45,40), a few Oliva Serie V Maduros, and a Tat Drac. I'd say the Drac is probably the rarest.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

jadeg001 said:


> Wow. Is there a story behind those guys?


Nothing exciting. I picked these up from a cigar museum that I trust when they were unloading a few items.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

abgoosht said:


> So you were the one that put that in the winnig pot for the newb contest i won back in the day!!!! I still haven't smoked it, and from the looks of what you say, it is going to have to stay in the humi for a much more important occasion.
> As far as my own stuff, I have a 99 hoyo du roi from what Shuckins bombed me with. Does that count? Oh, and also a shark!


Double check the band on the Davidoff you received from the Newbie Contest. Although Donnie is quite the generous BOTL, I think I may have put a Dominican Davidoff about the same size at the Mouton Rothschild in the prize pool. If your band has Cuba written on it, then Donnie hooked you up good!

Donnie, that's a great looking smoke.

Back to the original question in the thread. I'd been looking for a cigar from 1971 (my birthyear) for awhile and found a Monte #3 dating back to then. It may not be super rare, but it's super special, one that I'm holding onto til April 2011.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

JCK said:


> Double check the band on the Davidoff you received from the Newbie Contest. Although Donnie is quite the generous BOTL, I think I may have put a Dominican Davidoff about the same size at the Mouton Rothschild in the prize pool. If your band has Cuba written on it, then Donnie hooked you up good!
> 
> Donnie, that's a great looking smoke.
> 
> Back to the original question in the thread. I'd been looking for a cigar from 1971 (my birthyear) for awhile and found a Monte #3 dating back to then. It may not be super rare, but it's super special, one that I'm holding onto til April 2011.


GENEVE. Nonetheless it is still very special to me, I won it! And thank you for the smoke brother!


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't know how rare they are but i have a opus x power ranger from around '04, a first release La Flor Dominicana Factory Press(that thing STILL SKEERS ME) and a Pacific Cigar with the pres. of the US Seal on the band. Oh and a Gurkha Beauty, guess that one is not that rare tho...


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> Opux X Love Story
> Opus X Princessa D
> Fuente Sand Shark
> Opus X LBMF


 wow very nice those compained cigars are worth more then my whole invetory! ive been wanting a opus x for quite some time what is a fuente sand shark?


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

1920's era Cuban,some Forbidden X's


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

If everyone sends me their second oldest cigar, I promise to start a new thread...
I apparently have no old cigars, nice thread, fun to read...
Thanks!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

a couple of older ones.
i smoked the melior on my bday last month. gonna smoke one of the '55's on new years day...

and did someone say forbiddenX?









and did someone say scorpion?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

:dr


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow thats pretty cool:thumb:


----------



## warcollapse (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got a couple RyJ edicion limitadas, not nearly as impressive as what alot of you here have shown us! Also have decent stash of Padron 40s and Opus X. Again not very rare, but rare for me to actually dig one out to smoke.


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Opus X - Chili Pepper
Opus X - Scorpion 
Forbidden X
Toast Across America 2005 - Opus X and DC Maximus
2005 God of Fire - Carlito and Don Carlos

Of all the cigars in my stash, these are the only ones that I never even consider reaching for. Although, the Forbidden X's have been calling me recently.

Brian


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Have a Drac and a Borris currently.

Had a 04 Forbidden X that I've smoked.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

don't know that i own any really rare cigars just have some ISOMs that i will probably never be able to replace that were gifted to me by some generous BOTL. i have an anejo and an opus x(also gifted) i am excited to have and looking forward to smoking. other than that no rare sticks. after i graduate and obtain full time gainful employment however, i feel my ride down the slipper slope will be full speed ahead with no brakes! maybe then i will have the means to venture into the tobacco of the little island south of FL!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

These are a few of my favorite things....
This is where we break out in song 
daa daa da daa daaa
daa daa da daa daaa
:banana::banana::banana:

RARE?
Not in my possesion.



Vader1974 said:


> Opus X - Chili Pepper
> Opus X - Scorpion
> Forbidden X
> Toast Across America 2005 - Opus X and DC Maximus
> ...


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

shuckins said:


> a couple of older ones.
> i smoked the melior on my bday last month. gonna smoke one of the '55's on new years day...
> 
> and did someone say forbiddenX?
> ...


:dr


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

I really like this thread. But I have alot of stuff that has been mentioned. Including a Full Jar of Tatuaje Black's , A full box of Tatuaje Franks , Two Boxes of Tatuaje Boris's , A full box of Tatuaje Dracs, 9 Forbidden X Toro 2004's , 1 Opus BBMF Natural , 1 Opus X BBMF Maduro , 1 Fobidden X BBMF from Casa Fuente, 4 Partagas 150A's , 2 Partagas 150B's , 6 God Of Fires , 2 Sand Sharks , 2 Opus X Sharks , 11 Fuente Between the Lines, 11 Work of Art Maduro's , 3 La Flor Dominicana Culebra Lanceros coffins which there are only 100 made. I have a sealed box of Anejo 77 sharks and 17 left from last years box. And a Cohiba 35th Anniver. Cuban. I enjoy getting hard to get stuff. But I am sure you can see that by this list. And there is still more I have not listed. I love cigars and love searching and finding rare stuff. I love seeing everyone stuff .. There is so much more I wish I could get. Hopefully one day. I would love to get a Cuban 1492 and also get a Cuban Davidoff .. That is some I would love to have. I should also mention I like aging cigars so alot of the cigars listed are being aged for special times in my life.


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> These are a few of my favorite things....
> This is where we break out in song
> daa daa da daa daaa
> daa daa da daa daaa
> ...


I am not sure what you meant by that, but if you are questioning me


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

mine would have to be an Anejo Shark


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nothing much special here yet, a handful of various opus, padron 80th, drac, boris. Nothing like those amazing WWII german cigars that n3uka's got squirreled away, very nice!


----------



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

I own a don arturo gran anniverxio


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

Those WWII cigars are the coolest thing I've ever seen. One of those in my humidor would easily take the lead as rarest cigar. As it is though I'd have to say a Davidoff Speicial "R"


----------



## Daddy-Smooth (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a Oliva V Maduro, a Padron 40th and a Padron 80th maduro.
So, not too rare but I am excited to smoke them.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Some Clear Havanas from, I believe, 1918. I'd have to check to make sure.. but I know they're over 90 years old. I even have the original box! Also some 50's Clear Havanas, and some from in between.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Brain Hemorrhage
Various OR opus
OR BTL (about inch longer and bigger ring than production cigars)
sealed box of AF13
various boxes of ISOM with at least 10 years of age



it's an illness :redface:


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> Brain Hemorrhage
> Various OR opus
> OR BTL (about inch longer and bigger ring than production cigars)
> sealed box of AF13
> ...


sealed box of AF13 <------ That is awesome that is a true rare and hard to get box. I wish I could have got my hands on a box if those ..


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

The only thing I have that's even remotely "rare" are two opusX's and two 1964 padrons.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

snowboardin58 said:


> Some Clear Havanas from, I believe, 1918. I'd have to check to make sure.. but I know they're over 90 years old. I even have the original box! Also some 50's Clear Havanas, and some from in between.


can we get some pics? those sound interesting. I think I'm beginning to fall for pre-1950s cigars


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Gonna change my answer to "Rocky Patel - Maduro of Costa Rico". From talking to people here and talking to my B&M owner, it looks like the only place they are sold are two stores in Northern California.


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

My rarest cigars would b 2 Tatuaje Dracs and a LX2 lancero.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just picked up an Opus Shark in Vegas... although I'm not sure how rare they really are now.


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Probably the last 5 of original release Tat blacks that I still have.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that they are rare... 9 Casa Fuente Churchhills, 1 1/2 box of Sharks, 2/3 box of BTL, 1 box of Hemingway Classic Maduros, 4 untold story, and 3 padron 80th's.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

gehrig97 said:


> Just picked up an Opus Shark in Vegas... although I'm not sure how rare they really are now.


I have been dying to try one of these!!! You still there?


----------



## EdgeMan (Dec 27, 2009)

7 cigars were rolled for me at a 2009 Carlos Toranos event. I have a pamphlet explaining the blend. Instead of the cameroon being reserved for the wrapper it is used in the binder. And the cigar is one of the best I have ever smoked. Hopefully these will be available to the public and not just the 2009 events. Will post details and pic.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

1 Gurkha Triad Platinum
1 Robusto that I hand rolled at a Gurkha Event. I believe that the makeup may be the same (or at least a similar) blend to that of the Evil.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I have an Original Release Don Carlos, and a bunch of 100'ish year old stuff.
I have an even rarer one that's the last one of it's kind. Gonna torch it one of these days.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

Casa Fuente Robusto.


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

Now that I know they're authentic...


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Don Arturo said:


> I have been dying to try one of these!!! You still there?


Ah, sorry Arturo. I posted after I got back. I picked mine up at Colosseum cigars in Caesars Palace--I believe Casa Fuente also carries them. It was obscenely expensive--$37 for a single, but it was Vegas. I may be going back in March--if I do, I'll let you know.

All the best,
Jeremy


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

gehrig97 said:


> Ah, sorry Arturo. I posted after I got back. I picked mine up at Colosseum cigars in Caesars Palace--I believe Casa Fuente also carries them. It was obscenely expensive--$37 for a single, but it was Vegas. I may be going back in March--if I do, I'll let you know.
> 
> All the best,
> Jeremy


Thanks, I got a bud of mine going in 2 weeks to vegas. I'll just ask him to pick one up for me.


----------



## billdakelski (Dec 11, 2009)

Tenorio Churchill


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

billdakelski said:


> Tenorio Churchill


Welcome to puff, thanks for necroing a thread from 2009.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

interesting...been a member for almost 2 years and now he decides to say something....


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great thread! I guess my rarest is toss up between an Opus X Pussy Cat (thanks smelvis) and a Tat Drac!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> interesting...been a member for almost 2 years and now he decides to say something....


it'd be funny if the server glitched and never posted his first post so he gave up after the first one. since he signed up when this thread was active. weird...


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

The initial ratzilla prototype in 6x44. I believe the released size will be 7x44.


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure what is considered rare but I have some of what's been posted like a few sharks, Opus X power rangers, perfection #2 and super beli's, but I guess the BBMF is sorta rare even tho Casa Fuente still has them in stock, just at a ridiculous price.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Most expensive is a Cohiba grand reserva, Thanks to Scott s_vivo, The one before was the same compliments of Ron shuckins which was delicious! Thanks guy's pretty cool my two most expensive one's were gifts from good friends


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

im thinking, mine would be the lfd cheroot that i got from empire cigars in raleigh nc, their the only ones that carry it.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

mines a toss up between the Montecristo Museum Edition Fazzino Super Bowl XLIV or the Cohiba 2006 edicion limitada


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I suppose the rarest that I have is a 1920's La Palina clear havana.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not really one for "rare" cigars, I just like em tasty! I guess if I had to (and don't laugh too hard), I've got LFD Salomon Maduro that I'm scared to smoke. A few LE Viajes (st. patties day, holiday blend, platino and summerfest), All of the Oliva V Maduro's and the La Aurora Vintage Salamones, oh and some alleged CC from my dads friend. I doubt they are, but man are they delicious, they're unbanded so no way to know what they really are.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

All seem to be rare ... They show up at my house and MYSTERIOUSLY
DISAPPEAR !!! They seem to go up in smoke....
Never to be seen again.....


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

The rarest are probably the Sultan Signature Blends A & B.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Zogg said:


> it'd be funny if the server glitched and never posted his first post so he gave up after the first one. since he signed up when this thread was active. weird...


Or he might have had his computer sitting on the reply to thread screen for two years and finally hit submit.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't known as I own any very rare cigars. I have a God of Fire, from a Smelvis sampler. A Fuente shark from a Shuckins bomb, and a 2003 Sungrown 8-5-8 from watchman_01 in our NST. 

Probably the rarest of all is the WSBS Stink Bomb Prototype, from Kipp. Although I hear he's planning to flood the market...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Probably Sultan Signature B and Rodrigo prototype. 

Mainstream though, just some limited Tatuajes/Viajes:
Cinco Mas Fino
Federal 109 Reserva
Federal 109 Rosado
Boris, Drac, Face
RC184
Tattoo

Viaje Satori Zen


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

opus x lost city probably.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> I'm just curious to hear what some of the BOTLs here have tucked away for that real special occasion.
> 
> I don't really have any "rare" cigars. I guess the rarest one I own is the Drac, since it was a limited release. Though its not really that rare yet.
> 
> Sooooo.... Whatcha got?


Sorry i got nothing i smoked em all!:dizzy::tape:eep:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

BMack said:


> Probably Sultan Signature B and Rodrigo prototype.
> 
> Mainstream though, just some limited Tatuajes/Viajes:
> Cinco Mas Fino
> ...


Come to think of it, the CMFs may be the rarest I own, since only 100 boxes were made.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a thompson dog rocket :mischief: to my knowledge I am the only one, in the history of cigar smoking, to be dumb enough to buy a box of em. oke:that counts as rare right?


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm only about 2 months deep into really collecting (used to just pick one up at the B&M and torch it that day)... and wow am I in awe of some of the sticks you guys have.

My 'rarest' would have to be either the few Edicion de Silvios I have, or my 2 Anejo Sharks left in my wineador.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

mine would be the Camacho 1962 Pre Embargo i guess.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Since this is my thread, and I started it almost 2 years ago, I guess I should update it a bit. 

Right now the rarer smokes I have include some '07 ED 109s, a handful of mid 80s MM Cubans, an '85 Davidoff and two '85 Dunhills.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

JGD said:


> Since this is my thread, and I started it almost 2 years ago, I guess I should update it a bit.
> 
> Right now the rarer smokes I have include some '07 ED 109s, a handful of mid 80s MM Cubans, an '85 Davidoff and two '85 Dunhills.


some trades??


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Come to think of it, the CMFs may be the rarest I own, since only 100 boxes were made.


Crazy when you think about that right? It's not like we paid a TON for them in the group buy. The 109 Reservas were limited to 100 boxes also and the 109 Rosados were 300 boxes.

Not one of my rare cigars were over $20, you will spend more on Padron Family Reserve and I can get those whenever I want. Rare doesn't always mean super expensive.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

El Centurions
Federal 90 Rosados
Federal 90 Reservas
Troya Clasicos
Drac
S&S Smokes
Barclay Rex
601 "Macho"
DPG Atlantic Exclusives
Rodrigo Originals


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

The rarest single cigar I have is probably a barclay Rex.

I do have a lot of the viaje wlp original release, only 50 bundles were produced but doesn't seem as rare dice I have more than one.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Don Benigno from Costa Rica i purchased in 2006.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

There's a Candela-wrapped Hoyo De Monterrey sitting on the top shelf of my Maid-a-dor that I was very VERY kindly gifted from one of the BOTL on here a while back. HdM hasn't made a candela in years, now. 

Supposedly they're exquisite candelas, but every time I get the urge to fire this one up, I find an excuse not to. Like, another cigar.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

if it was that rare I probably only had one therefore I smoked it. :mischief: :evil:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Of the NCs, probably Viaje Reserva VOR No. 5. Real hard to get, that one, at least from this side of the globe. Another would be the Liga Privada No. 9 Flying Pig.


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

Got a couple Romeo and Juliet Habana Reserve, been in the humi for 3 years, waiting for that big promotion, will pull out the 20 year port too :smoke:


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

Photo Dan said:


> Got a couple Romeo and Juliet Habana Reserve, been in the humi for 3 years, waiting for that big promotion, will pull out the 20 year port too :smoke:


Unless AF Between The Lines count as rare


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I would have to say it is my Hoyo de Monterry 2000 LE Particulares in its coffin. Or my 1993 Montecristo "A"


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

BMack said:


> Crazy when you think about that right? It's not like we paid a TON for them in the group buy. The 109 Reservas were limited to 100 boxes also and the 109 Rosados were 300 boxes.
> 
> Not one of my rare cigars were over $20, you will spend more on Padron Family Reserve and I can get those whenever I want. Rare doesn't always mean super expensive.


I was actually at the CMF event buying boxes for Veeral and others. I walked out of the place with about 5% of all the cigars produced to distribute to others.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> I would have to say it is my Hoyo de Monterry 2000 LE Particulares in its coffin. Or my 1993 Montecristo "A"


Now those are rare sticks without a question.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> I was actually at the CMF event buying boxes for Veeral and others. I walked out of the place with about 5% of all the cigars produced to distribute to others.


Was that you? haha! That's hilarious!

How many did you keep for yourself? I only have two and haven't enjoyed one yet, I wanted to let them rest for a few months first...and looking back it's been about six months. :smoke:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

BMack said:


> Was that you? haha! That's hilarious!
> 
> How many did you keep for yourself? I only have two and haven't enjoyed one yet, I wanted to let them rest for a few months first...and looking back it's been about six months. :smoke:


I have a little over a box left right now. They are smoking really well right now, just had one on Saturday.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> I have a little over a box left right now. They are smoking really well right now, just had one on Saturday.


Spot on Kevin, they are!!! Thank you.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't really have any overly nice or rare cigars but I suppose the most hard to find I own is a machine made CC (as they have not been machine made since 2006 or so I believe?). The name escapes me at the moment and I am still out of town but I will look for it tonight in my humi.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I got a 2 year old Johnny O VBMF in the humi that's going to be pretty hard to come by. I smoked it's twin 2 years ago.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

For me Id have to say my Zombies, I have 6 and I had to scour to find them.

Didnt think of it but I also have some VOR5s too. 

Others:

WLP 50/50, only have one left
WLP St paddys day

and I have a 5ver of OR Tat Black Lanceros on the way.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

A box of Tabac De Filipinas Panatelas.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> A box of Tabac De Filipinas Panatelas.


Haven't heard of it before, must be real rare those.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a few pre-embargos - a Harvester, a Lord Stirling, and a Charles Denby, none of which will be too much longer for this world. The generous BOTL who gave them to me in various prizes and bombs and such asked me if I was going to smoke them. I said, "Damn straight I'm going to smoke them - I'm not a cigar collector."

Just waiting for summer to wane a little - those are cigars for really relaxing, not worrying about heat and low humidity and all that.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

'85 Davidoff 5000
1926 something or other. Rolled in Ill. with cuban tobacco (not rare though, just old) as are my '57 white owls and dutch masters.

Rare?
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

AVO 22 O.R's (2)........I'd like some more.
I can't find these anywhere.

'01 QD'O Corona's (I don't think I'll ever see another box of these again)
'98 H.Upmann Connie #1's (I have given more away than I smoked)

I guess that's it. I really don't have "rare" stuff.


----------



## billdakelski (Dec 11, 2009)

your welcome


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

smelvis said:


>


so jealous


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Take your pick.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The Hoyo Shuckins special was one of the finest NC's I have smoked, no jest. I'm just sad mine is now gone. Nice Dave. :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> The Hoyo Shuckins special was one of the finest NC's I have smoked, no jest. I'm just sad mine is now gone. Nice Dave. :thumb:


Had some time on it glad it was good Warren. Wish Kym was around this reminded me of Him and Andie. Be Well brother!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Had some time on it glad it was good Warren. Wish Kym was around this reminded me of Him and Andie. Be Well brother!


The time was very apparent as it was a very well rounded smoke full of flavor. Indeed Kym is missed as is Andie as well, I am sorry they have moved on. :dunno:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> The time was very apparent as it was a very well rounded smoke full of flavor. Indeed Kym is missed as is Andie as well, I am sorry they have moved on. :dunno:


I may never smoke mine maybe if the right time comes. Yes they left a Mark good people I say!

You did hear Vince heard from Jesse no news but he is okay nothing about Sean but assume the same.

To OP sorry for the thread jack it was kind of tied to the cigar. Done with it now.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Trinidad Double Robustos from the 2001 Farmhouse Humidor.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't really have any rare sticks, but lots of endangered ones :biggrin:


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

smelvis said:


>


that's REALLY REALLY cool!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> The Hoyo Shuckins special was one of the finest NC's I have smoked, no jest. I'm just sad mine is now gone. Nice Dave. :thumb:


Yep - I loved the robusto I had. I have a few lanceros (big surprise) of the same blend resting somewhere in the coolidor.

And damn, Dave - an elusive Guten Cala no less! Now that I know how those are made, it just makes me eversomuchmoreso jealous!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

1998 Original Release Cohiba Corona.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Those are all great cigars Dave!


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

Nothing older than spring/summer 2010, because that's when i joined Puff and started down that slippery slope..... :smoke:


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

I dont know how rare they are but I'm proud to have them:

9(was 10 but had to smoke one)- 13yr old Henry Clay Robusto 
3- 2yr old OpusX Robusto
2- AF Anjeo's


----------



## totti 10 (Mar 18, 2009)

Monte Cristo Sublime 2008
Bolivar Gold medal soon to be rare (discontinued this year)


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I was gifted a Harvester from the early '40s by "The Man" and his green cohort. That's probably the rarest I have. I think I'll keep it until it's 100th bday.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Is that the Opus X Pussy Juice?



thegoldenmackid said:


> Take your pick.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

With my cigar budget nowadays the rarest thing I have is a Ron Mexico Robusto.....it is just good enough to keep me from gagging.......:tongue1:


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

arodgers said:


> Gonna change my answer to "Rocky Patel - Maduro of Costa Rico". From talking to people here and talking to my B&M owner, it looks like the only place they are sold are two stores in Northern California.


Adam how you doing buddy? I remember when we did that split!


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> I don't really have any rare sticks, but lots of endangered ones :biggrin:


I love killing endangered specimens.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Johnny-O BBMF (from '08 I think)...not really that rare, but it's as rare as I've got


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Trinidad Double Robustos from the 2001 Farmhouse Humidor.


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Not necessarily rare, but not one that you'll find laying around your B&M: 02 Siglo V.

Also, on the NC-side, a Partagas 160 Robusto Minor.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

eljimmy said:


> Is that the Opus X Pussy Juice?


Si.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

What a cool thread. I read thru most of it and find it amazing how some of you have 20, 30 , 50 + year old sticks. That is so cool. I'd be excited just collecting something like that, then it would be exciting smoking it... I could see myself being torn between the two though. 

My rarest stick is a Gurka Beast... LOL , just kidding. I have nothing rare, maybe something not at every local B&M but nothing rare. 

LFD Airbender Maduro LTD
My Uzi Weighs a Ton
LP T52 Flying Pig


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

opus brain hemorrhage


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Felipe Gregorio Fat Boy Extra...


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## theEncode (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey, I'm new here, first post. i guess mine isnt fancy but still quite rare. I have a cigar from the inauguration of Texas Motor Speedway sort of a congratulatory thing. its a limited edition as it was only given to certain sponsors when the track opened. i have no clue how many were made (im sure it was a lot) but im pretty sure there arent many left out there and you cant get a new one. Not sure what im saving it for but it's kinda important to me. it has the track's logo on the band with no other information. probably a cheap cigar in itself but still pretty rare by now.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dont know if it's the "rarest" necessarily but my oldest is a couple AF 858 Sun Growns from 2003 that I got from Ron (shuckins)


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bought this one in a B&M on a trip to Costa Rica. Never heard of it before. It's suppose to be a CC and Nic filler blend. I'm going to kick my self for not bringing more if I like it. $4.00ea


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

My local B&M owner has a bale of 15 year old tobacco he uses as a wrapper to roll his own once in a great while, and he saves them for his regular clients. My last visit down there he had just finished rolling 20 and let me buy one for like 8 bucks. Definitly the rarest cigar I own, and I cant wait to spark it up.


----------



## rizzjustrizz (Jun 19, 2011)

Cohiba Sublime LE 2004..... However, I smoked it recently :biggrin:

It was AWESOME!!!!

It was a gift after a good meeting with the deal going through


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Havana Sunrise Emperador Maduro only 80 or so boxes were made before manufacturer was switched, Habano lover was bombed a box... when his name was madurolover

Loren


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

mine while not super rare, I have 2008, 2010, 2011 Toast Coffins still sealed and a box of 2011 My Father Limited Editions. They are definitely something to collect though.


----------



## Oliver Silver (Apr 9, 2011)

Cohiba Piramide, part of the piramides series. Only available in sampler boxes.


----------



## falstaff (Nov 17, 2005)

TSSS Green Label Lancero.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

All of them...They seem to disappear...up in smoke !!!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Opus X BBMF Maduro, recently acquired 

if not that then illusion eccj I think this one was 15 boxes of 15


----------



## chris14001 (Feb 25, 2007)

15 - BBMF Natural 2007
13 - BBMF Maduro 2007
1 -1998 Cuban Trinidad Lancero


----------



## AnthonyG (Sep 26, 2011)

not really extremely rare but probably my monster series tatuaje wolfman


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

AnthonyG said:


> not really extremely rare but probably my monster series tatuaje wolfman


Give it a few years. The. It will be really rare.

As for now it is to rare for me to find a 5er.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

chris14001 said:


> 15 - BBMF Natural 2007
> 13 - BBMF Maduro 2007
> 1 -1998 Cuban Trinidad Lancero


You have 13 BBMF maduros?


----------



## AnthonyG (Sep 26, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Give it a few years. The. It will be really rare.
> 
> As for now it is to rare for me to find a 5er.
> 
> Welcome to the site.


thanks man, plan to save it for next halloween


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

Rarest I have is a Cohiba Double Corona 2003 LE.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Dont know if it's the "rarest" necessarily but my oldest is a couple AF 858 Sun Growns from 2003 that I got from Ron (shuckins)


Same here!

. . . and i guess couple of Behike 52s would be as well.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a dirty rat I've been hanging on to for a while


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Camacho Liberty 2005


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine Now would Have to Be a 2010 AF BBMF Natural, Thanks to California Kid for the group buy!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

05,06,07,09,10 Camacho liberty
09,10 skull&bones
box #9 and ,T-52 Flying Pig


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well... In the last week I have smoked a Frank, Drac, Boris and Face... Those are fairly limited :wink:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Realized since my last post, it has to be the 2003 God of Fire Carlitos from Dave (smelvis) from one of his samplers.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Which one did you like the best ?



David_ESM said:


> Well... In the last week I have smoked a Frank, Drac, Boris and Face... Those are fairly limited :wink:


----------



## Flugplatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Wolfman! 2011. Tetuaje. Gorgeous.


----------



## fishfarmer (Aug 7, 2011)

Quesada 35th anniversary would be the rarest one that I own.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Warlock robusto comp'd by my B&M for giggles.

Must be rare since I don't know anybody else smoking them.


----------



## crazystix (Oct 13, 2011)

Cohiba Siglo VI Gran Reserva


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Mine would have to be an Opus X Scorpio - still in its coffin.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

fishfarmer said:


> Quesada 35th anniversary would be the rarest one that I own.


This is the first I've heard of it! Have you tried one yet?

I need to find some ASAP, haha


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmm... it's not the rarest of the rare, but it gets more difficult to find with each passing day: Tatuaje Frank. I suspect in a year or two, these will be damn near impossible to find.

Have a couple of 2009 BBMF maduros... and a few PSD4s from 2003 (these might be the best smokes I have).


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

grrrrr
grr gr grrr gr!










yes it's a one of a kind zilla,but are you gonna smoke it?


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

2 boxes of partagas culebras (discontinued this year)
(1) Bolivar Gold Medal (discontinued this year)
(2) Custom Rolled Cubans by Jorge Logez
(2) Soprano Samplers (Not that rare but I probably wont smoke for a while)
(1) Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure Especial

And just ordered a La Flor Dominicana Los Perfectos Sampler

Cigars aren't that special but good enough for me  Hoping to pick up a box of BHK's soon


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Viaje Zombies


----------



## albany smoker (Dec 2, 2011)

Cohiba Pirámides Edición Limitada 2006
Cigars: Cohiba Pirámides LE2006
Format: Piramides (Pyramid)
Ring Size: 52
Length: 156mm - 6.1"
Cigar Bands: Standard #4 band and special "LE2006" band
Amount: ...
Manufactured: Hand Made cigars
Presentation: SBN10
Cigar Release: 2006


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

I've only been collecting a short time, but I managed to pick up some Anejo Sharks, Between the Lines, Wolfmans (got lucky with these a couple days ago--I found a B&M that had some hidden away--they only sold them to me since I asked!), Short Story Maduros, and Liga Privada T52s. Still searching for some OpusXs... I will get some eventually.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*A Cuban Davidoff especial size and a lonsdale size Jose Gener green band that is probably a UK market forerunner of Punch. Don't know it's actual history...the wrapper is somewhat damaged, but it's in the humidor for collection's sake


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

shuckins said:


> grrrrr
> grr gr grrr gr!
> 
> 
> ...


lol, awesome


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> What a cool thread. I read thru most of it and find it amazing how some of you have 20, 30 , 50 + year old sticks. That is so cool. I'd be excited just collecting something like that, then it would be exciting smoking it... I could see myself being torn between the two though.
> 
> My rarest stick is a Gurka Beast... LOL , just kidding. I have nothing rare, maybe something not at every local B&M but nothing rare.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how things change in only a couple of months....

I don't know how "rare" these are but I am very happy to have them in my collection :

(3) Liga Privada T52 "flying pigs"
(1) LP "dirty rat"
(7) LP "UF-4"
(14) AF Anejo "Sharks"
(5) AF Opus X "lost city"
(2) Fuente Fuente Opus X
(9) La Flor Dominicana Airbender Maduro LTD
(6) Illusione Singulare Phantom
(6) Illusione #2

These might not be rare but they are the pride of my collection.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The next one I give away or share with a friend.


----------



## topshelfcigars (May 5, 2007)

Pretty damn rare!

I think Pepin only rolled maybe 250 of those if I remember correctly.

I've got some TSSS Black lanceros for sale now (made in Raices Cubanas factory). Only rolled 500 of those in this latest batch. See retailers room...


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

makers mark cask i just got in a bomb, or a satori the one with both tips capped, or a s and b white. i really want a opus but damn their pricy


----------



## mk090510 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a Behike 52. I plan on smoking it sometime soon. Its been sitting in my box for 2 years.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don Pepin El Centurions from 07.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I smoked what was probably my rarest, without knowing it was rare till after I lit up... :lol: For now the rarest are a Partagas SP2, a Diamond Crown Maximus, and a My Father le Bijou...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> I smoked what was probably my rarest, without knowing it was rare till after I lit up...


What was it???


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

some party shorts.

it's rare that they're not smoked yet and still intact sitting in my humidor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Trinidad Double Robustos from the 2001 Farmhouse Humidor.


Forgot about this thread.
Thanks to Mr. Pegler and his unparallelled generosity i now have one as well!
Just can't seem to bring myself to smoke it yet. But when i do it will be a special occasion maybe for Christmas.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone have one of the Forbidden X cigar in a bottle ? I'm thinking these are pretty rare, and it would be kind of cool to have one.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> What was it???


Tat White Label Project 50/50 Red... According to what i found there was a ridiculously small number made...


----------



## Mooresl (Jan 31, 2008)

Not too rare yet, but I have a few Kahlua tubo`s.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got a few Partagas 150, not sure if they're rare or not. I can't believe I bought these when they first came out and still have a few. They may have been abused past the point of being smokeable, I may have to try one.

Win


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

El Picador by My Father. I've got a box and my understanding is that they were a 1 time run for Empire Cigars.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Win said:


> I've got a few Partagas 150, not sure if they're rare or not. I can't believe I bought these when they first came out and still have a few. They may have been abused past the point of being smokeable, I may have to try one.
> 
> Win


Yep. Very HTF now a days. I have one and a couple on hold for me. I have had 2 this year. The flavor and body is mild but the flavoring is really good IMO.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

My First Son... Apparently. A toro maduro. The proprietor at one of the two local B&Ms (the more expensive one) said he could only get 2 boxes, and I wouldn't be able to find them online. He was right about the last part at least. I don't see anything by that name in the usual places. At $12/stick a little pricey for me and I haven't tried one yet, but they do appear to be rare!


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Viaje Lanceros from 2009 that i picked up the other day. From my understanding a one time run. Not really sure.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Opus X Chilli Pepper from 1999. Had four of them but Ray decided to smoke 3 while Dav0 and I watched.....


----------



## Dekerfman (Mar 24, 2004)

A box of Padron 1964 Anniversary Bullets from 2006. They were made for Arnold's Cigars. I can't come to smoke them because they look and smell so good.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably a few anjeo sharks and an opus x. Also have a pardon 1964 85 anniversary. Man i love pardons. Had a torpedo 1964 maduro yesterday. Out of this world.


----------



## LightupAnother (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a little over half a box of 2004 Cohiba Sublimes EL. I was gifted them overseas while on business. The company we were meeting got wind I was a cigar smoker and found a box somehow. I have had them for about 2 years and still hesitate to smoke them. Typically I stick with the adage "Smoke what you have and enjoy it" but I suppose I am a bit two faced on this one. I do agree with those who have expressed a fondness for Padron. Now that I am able to get my hands on CC I rarely smoke NC, but Padrons will always have a place in my humi. One of the best NC sticks around


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a BHK56, courtesy of our good friend, Starbuck. I'll probably wait to smoke that one when my girl's son graduates HS (7 more years).


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

I am not sure how rare, but I have a handful of UF-4.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Not sure how rare... but... 

Liga Privada MF-13 with the MF-13 band
UF-4
Fuente Fuente Opus X
a Feral Flying Pig or 3
Anejo Shark thanks to an amazing Puff brother
And some gold medals by boli which I think are now out of production (please correct me if I'm wrong)
Partagas 150 that I was gifted yesterday.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Camacho Liberty '08


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Smoke em! Cigars are rolled to smoke not look pretty!

I can guarantee the one time experience will be better than looking at it.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

One Pre Embargo La Primadora that was gifted to me at a local Herf. I doubt I will ever smoke the thing.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have an OR BBMF I got from Carlito, a few C.A.O. Bratalia Perfecto, Opus Shark (not Anejo), OR 8-5-8 Rosado.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I have an OR BBMF I got from Carlito, a few C.A.O. Bratalia Perfecto, Opus Shark (not Anejo), OR 8-5-8 Rosado.


When was the OR year of the BBMF?


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

The rarest cigars I have are:

Cohiba - 1966 Edicion Limitada (more like HTF not necessarily rare)
H Upmann - Royal Robusto - LCDH 2011 Release 
Tatuaje - Cigar Mas Fino (CMF5)


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

socalocmatt said:


> When was the OR year of the BBMF?


It was first made in 2000 for Carlito's personal cigar, and released in 2002 in a special Humidor release.
Top is the OR BBMF


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

The 3 Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfexcion X..... I just got them. :smile:


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

The rarest cigars I have are the Vengeance series 98 and Vengeance maduro ligero. The Vengeance line was discontinued (the maduro ligero is my favorite smoke), but I have it on good authority that the new Kristoff GC select is quite "similar." :smile:


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Some good stuff in here!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> It was first made in 2000 for Carlito's personal cigar, and released in 2002 in a special Humidor release.
> Top is the OR BBMF
> 
> View attachment 36581


Holy crap!!! Nice top shelf there!!! Time to take a drive to SD!


----------

